# intake



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

whats a good intake for the 06 goat? and what kinda performance can i expect?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Witch one intake manifold or replacing the stock air box?


----------



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

manifold!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What are your current mods?


----------



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

my current mods are shorties, slp tuner, short throw, and magnaflow exhaust...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Save your cash. I wouldn't change the intake unless you have heads and cam. The money to HP gain is not worth it. But if you are dead set, FAST, Wilson, Holley and Performance Products make intakes. Also Magnacharger makes a decent intake too.


----------



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

i just dont wanna get a cam because lots of people tell me it makes ur car run like **** and i wont last long...i want something that will make it quicker in the mid range!


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Fast 92mm for stock 243 heads. But keep in mind your trying to move more
air. Without cam or heads it will gain you some hp but for the price it would be expensive.


----------

